

Monetizing your social feed (Beta Release) - eizesus

Hi All,<p>We are looking for Twitter users to join our beta @ http:&#x2F;&#x2F;admonetize.me. We&#x27;ve built this app to allow Twitter users (for now) to post ads in subjects that interest their followers and make a nice amount of money out of it.
We currently have 10,000 beta slots available - would appreciate your help and feedback.
======
mtmail
You registered the domain a week ago, the twitter handle today and you already
claim 2000 signups on your page?

~~~
eizesus
Correct. we targeted specific accounts for our Alpha version in a hidden url
that now form 20% of our final beta release user base that you can now see.

